# 8 month old GSD puppy - socializing question



## Stronghart (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 8 month old GSD (male, very recently neutered) with a lively, exuberant personality. He is always eager to meet any dog that comes within his sights. However, my wife and I have noticed that whenever he meets another dog (any breed not just GSD) - he is usually more keen on sniffing other dogs with his tail wagging - and sometimes he does not get the same response from other dogs especially older females. Sometimes when this is happening if the other dog shows even slight signs of aggression such as barking or trying to jump on our dog, he immediately runs and gets behind us. Then after about 10-15 seconds, he goes right back to the other dog as if trying to play. This cycle goes on for a while and when my wife or I feel other dog is being more aggressive, we pull our GSD back.

Is he being normal or is this a case of being intimidated by other dogs? Any suggestion/comments/help?

Thanks,


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

your pup is at an age where there is more often than not a fear period going on. It sounds like he's just being normal about his greetings and reading the other dog appropriately but by going back the other dogs 'back off' attitude isnt totally sticking. I'm sure others will chime in with something more.


----------



## AlbySniffinButts (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the same problem...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stronghart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 8 month old GSD (male, very recently neutered) with a lively, exuberant personality. He is always eager to meet any dog that comes within his sights. However, my wife and I have noticed that whenever he meets another dog (any breed not just GSD) - he is usually more keen on sniffing other dogs with his tail wagging - and sometimes he does not get the same response from other dogs especially older females. Sometimes when this is happening if the other dog shows even slight signs of aggression such as barking or trying to jump on our dog, he immediately runs and gets behind us. Then after about 10-15 seconds, he goes right back to the other dog as if trying to play. This cycle goes on for a while and when my wife or I feel other dog is being more aggressive, we pull our GSD back.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds pretty normal to me for a 8 mo puppy. Be thankful he is normal - our little monster was always a very pushy super confident pup and still figures he can act that way.


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

Biff does similar around other dogs but instead of running behind me he just plows them over and want to rough house with them.


----------

